# The benefits of Jack daniels over cough medicine



## Caroline (Apr 9, 2009)

You don't need a doctor to prescribe it (although it would be nice if he did)
The off licence is open later than the chemist
When you've had enough you feel better and everyone is good looking
It's one of the finest cough medicines I've ever tried
If you're using it for a cough, once the bottle is empty you can use iton the person who gave you the rotten cold in the first pace


----------



## katie (Apr 9, 2009)

I find any type of alcohol completely cures colds for the duration of your drunkeness. Ive been out drinking with colds plenty of times and felt so much better, clears the sinuses, stops the cough and makes you forget how awful you look


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2009)

Since diagnosis I have discovered that if I drink, I get hangovers. Prior to diagnosis I never got hangovers, and I was drinking considerably more back then. Now, I sometimes get hangovers even when I haven't been drinking, because of night hypos - so unfair!


----------



## katie (Apr 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Since diagnosis I have discovered that if I drink, I get hangovers. Prior to diagnosis I never got hangovers, and I was drinking considerably more back then. Now, I sometimes get hangovers even when I haven't been drinking, because of night hypos - so unfair!



hmm that's odd, I drink umm s*** loads and I don't usually get a hangover, maybe i'm used to stupid amounts of alcohol, oops!

I save up my units for a couple of weeks and then use them all up in one night.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 9, 2009)

Life is seldom fair, look at all the idlers with un earned stashes of cash...


----------



## aymes (Apr 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Since diagnosis I have discovered that if I drink, I get hangovers. Prior to diagnosis I never got hangovers, and I was drinking considerably more back then. Now, I sometimes get hangovers even when I haven't been drinking, because of night hypos - so unfair!



That's interesting, I always used to get hangovers but since diagnosis I never do any more. Now maybe that's because I'm more aware of myself when drinking so don't drink so much/drink more water etc but i like to think maybe my insulin has some sort of magical quality to it..... its makes friends very jealous anyway!

Now night hypos are a different story, they're like the worst hangover ever!


----------



## Einstein (Apr 10, 2009)

Due to professional training (as a law student) I have yet to suffer hangover - that said more than a few pints and my levels know about it for the next 24 hours...

Funny, those few pints are usually the 9th or 10th hic - joking guys!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 14, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Due to professional training (as a law student) I have yet to suffer hangover - that said more than a few pints and my levels know about it for the next 24 hours...
> 
> Funny, those few pints are usually the 9th or 10th hic - joking guys!



After your professional training. perhaps you could become our happy legal advisor?


----------

